
Dark Mode for HN (By Rich_harris) - karanganesan
https://hn.svelte.dev/item/23197966
======
ratsmack
I've been running in dark mode for a year or so using Tampermonkey. It works
pretty good except minor flashing as the CSS is swapped, which is a little
annoying. A built in dark mode will be welcome.

------
karanganesan
Tweet -
[https://twitter.com/Rich_Harris/status/1261509296312987650](https://twitter.com/Rich_Harris/status/1261509296312987650)

~~~
DoreenMichele
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23197966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23197966)

